# Most interesting aboreal



## Bjorn (Feb 3, 2005)

I thinking about purchasing an aboreal T. What seems to be the most active species? Most interesting behaviour?


----------



## Sheri (Feb 3, 2005)

Avicularia cleanea is known to occasionally to do the vacuuming for you. Downside is they tend to be nocturnal, so you might weant to invest in an Oreck, for the quiet motor.

Seriously though? Depending on your experience level, I'd go for A. metallica, P. irminia, or a pokie. A blue one, if you can.


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 3, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Avicularia cleanea is known to occasionally to do the vacuuming for you. Downside is they tend to be nocturnal, so you might weant to invest in an Oreck, for the quiet motor.
> 
> Seriously though? Depending on your experience level, I'd go for A. metallica, P. irminia, or a pokie. A blue one, if you can.




I agree, i'd go for a P.irminia, or a pokie.



-Mattyb


----------



## jdcarrel (Feb 3, 2005)

My pokies don't come out too often, but they grow fast and look great.  My p. irminia is pretty active.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 3, 2005)

I just hope this is not your first spider ...


----------



## Derfjuan (Feb 3, 2005)

And if it is one of your first T's, i would shoot for maybe A. versicolor or A. metallica.  I have a versi that webs alot ... is calm enough to handle (still a quick little bugger so if your not experienced be careful) ... and they are more then beautiful ... i love looking at the webs they make.  Ive never owned a metallica but they are beautiful and everyone loves em from what i hear.


----------



## danread (Feb 3, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> I just hope this is not your first spider ...


why not......?


----------



## Runaway987 (Feb 3, 2005)

Because you n00b poecilotherias and other types of arboreal spiders are highly venemous and can kill a man just by waving its legs about


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 3, 2005)

only because they are a little more venomous yes, not to kill a human lol dont laugh of me, but I dont suggest to start with one of these, with it come's the rehousing and maintenance , a noob dont know how a spider react and I think its better start with something that wont be teleporting in front of him, the animal or the man could get injured , anyway.... its not my T, not my money ,not my finger's,  soo do what you want then, that was just my advice, I almost bought a P regalis as first spider and im happy to dont have it as first spider, they are very nervous ...

as I said do what you want , my advice did'nt been take seriously

second point they are no good display spider, I guess you want a display spider as first T ... I ordered a regalis as first spider, after I came in a very good forum, and asked if it was a good idea, 69 replys told me to dont get it home, and today, I totally agree at 100% with 'em all


----------



## Runaway987 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah i was just messing about mate.

But posts like yours do (though perhaps unintentional) imply that they are dangerous.

Just put 

"If its going to be your first spider be aware they are very fast and can haave a painful bite"

I was told by certain members to absolutely not go anywhere near a Centipede til i had 2 years of having spiders i mean seriously what the doodle?

First spider of mine was a blondi fell in love with theem after seeing i think G wrights or jakes video with the patterned knees.

Second spider is a Poecilotheria Ornata

Also have a Scolopendra subspinipes and a (drum roll please) common goldfish.

No regrets yet!

EDIT: I forgot Oscar my sexy little corn


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 3, 2005)

> But posts like yours do (though perhaps unintentional) imply that they are dangerous.
> 
> Just put
> 
> ...


----------



## Runaway987 (Feb 3, 2005)

No problem mate i didnt intend to bracket you alongside those type of guys.

I guess its just one of the things that annoys me when people say 
"WATCH OUT THEY ARE UNPREDICTABLE AND CAN BITE!!!"

-Yeah like a labrador-

Runaway


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 3, 2005)

I guess its just one of the things that annoys me when people say 
"WATCH OUT THEY ARE UNPREDICTABLE AND CAN BITE!!!"


they are for sure unpredictable and they can bite, no ?


----------



## Runaway987 (Feb 3, 2005)

Lol.

The point is its like supplying instructions with a sock.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 3, 2005)

heumm I dont understand that ... but .... many ppl started with sipder that are said *agressive* , and there was no problem ... but its not because that you did well that the other one will do well too, the main reason why I said that too is if the guy is a little bit afraid of his spider because he saw her moving very fast one day, or if he does'nt know a thing about the spider, adn after he get information on her and say : god she's freaky, he probably will do less maintenance and everything, the spider could suffer of it ...

just like a friend who bought a A. seemani, she was a little bit agressive, and he was afraid to open the lid and do maintenance ... I dont really care about the man, more of the spider


----------



## galeogirl (Feb 3, 2005)

I love my P. cambridgei, she's quick, subtly beautiful, easy to take care of, and always active.


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 3, 2005)

all pokies are awsome so is the Psalmopoeus genus the avic genus...well hell i like all of them.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 3, 2005)

It won't be my first T. About how strong is the venom of the Psalmopoeus T's? Not like I'm planning to get bit or anything because I don't handle any of my T's. I just want to be informed on that matter.


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 3, 2005)

well they are New world so i do not think they are as bad as some of the old world specie...im not really sure how bad it is but im sure it does not feel good. i say go for it..i own 3 out of that Genus and they are great. they are all still under the 3" mark but awsome none the less. i wish i could help more


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 3, 2005)

My 1st aboreal was a Avicularia versicolor. He was absolutely gorgeous. He was calm. Loved only me. If u breathed on him he would jump, but that was it. U could see him in his web all the time. 
Loved him so much, but he was a he and that was only 3 years of his company.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 3, 2005)

kornordie said:
			
		

> My pokies don't come out too often, but they grow fast and look great.  My p. irminia is pretty active.


Really? i have read that P. irminia keep themselves hidden often. I just got one today. The pics u see doent do them justice. They are quite breathe taking in person!! 
Get Both.  A. versicolor and P. irminia!!


----------



## Raqua (Feb 4, 2005)

I say get any Avic. They are pretty calm compared to other arboreals and don't tend to bite ...


----------



## tmanjim (Feb 4, 2005)

avics are no doubt the best. i have 8 t's and my best is my a. huriana. (see my avatar.) she is 2 1/2 inches and already very wooly. full grown they are extremely bulky looking and very docile. i got mine from the theraphosid breeding project when they were at lee watsons reptile swap. very healthy and active.


----------



## BoJo (Feb 7, 2005)

Instructions for a sock    I'm stealing that


----------



## Henry Kane (Feb 7, 2005)

Heteroscodra are among my favorite arboreals and are pretty affordable as well. Mine are very webby but usually visable to some degree but I've heard some folks say they don't see theirs much. Stromatopelma calceatum is another excellent looking arboreal. Very exciting to keep and observe. Both are tough as nails and not too difficult to care for. I wouldn't be able to recommend just one Poecilotheria sp. but my favorites (in the more affordable range) are ornata and rufilata. If you want to go nuts, get P. subfusca. Nothing else like 'em. 

Good luck choosing.

Atrax


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 7, 2005)

tmanjim said:
			
		

> avics are no doubt the best. i have 8 t's and my best is my a. huriana. (see my avatar.) she is 2 1/2 inches and already very wooly. full grown they are extremely bulky looking and very docile. i got mine from the theraphosid breeding project when they were at lee watsons reptile swap. very healthy and active.


I am jelous. I want a A. huriana. But i cant find one.


----------



## pharaoh2653 (Feb 7, 2005)

my first t was an A.avic. ive had her for over three years and they are a great beginner species. i recently got a P.cambridgei and they are beautiful but a little fast. id recommend both of these ts, just get what you like


----------



## Schlyne (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I can't tell you anything about the venom of the Psalm's. They don't have urticating hairs though.

I would vote for P. cambridgei  over P. irmina, becuase I see the cambridgei far more often, but it's up to you which one you really like.  I can't even compare the P. pulcher to my other two, as it's a tiny little sling still.  I don't have P. reduncas yet  :wall: (That's it for the psalm's you can find in the hobby).

Just as a rough breakdown, the Avic's are the slowest of the arboreals (that I know of) but it's up to you if you want to start with them.

As for pokies, well, I just got my first one 

The other arboreal genuses I know of are:
Tapinauchenius (generally considered as the fastest T's out there).
Iridopelma (which you probably won't find, they're rather rare).


----------



## The Juice (Feb 7, 2005)

My P.Irminia is pretty active. Some times it catches crickets chews it in half then let it drop to the bottom, then Pick it up later and eat it later? I would also suggest a P.Cambridgie.


----------



## Raqua (Feb 8, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> I can't even compare the P. pulcher to my other two, as it's a tiny little sling still.  I don't have P. reduncas yet  :wall: (That's it for the psalm's you can find in the hobby).



Strange, here in Europe it's pretty easy to get P. reduncus, but P.pulcher is hardly to be seen ...   :?


----------



## Pandora®©™ (Feb 8, 2005)

I have an A seemani that was given to me, yes she is my first one, I now have two, I bought a G rosea, she’s more on the friendly side as far as not going after me or anything, but I have no desire to hold them, just love to take care of them and watch them.  
Yes A seemani is very jumpy and can when in a bad mood challenge me when I'm cleaning or working in HER house. 

I just keep one eye on her and if she starts toward my tongs or what ever I happen to be using, I just stop and close the lid and wait for her to calm down.  I have found out my T's are happest when left alone for the most part...


----------



## aaronyarm (Feb 8, 2005)

My first arboreal was a H. Maculata, which are said to be one of the more aggressive abd venemous breeds, howeever I have been keeping arachnids for a few years now.

so far so good, she is stunnin g to look at howver I hardly ever see her she just hides away  but it makes it all the better when she comes out.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 8, 2005)

P.Murinus are considered Semi-arboreal and they are pretty interesting.


----------



## Schlyne (Feb 8, 2005)

Raqua said:
			
		

> Strange, here in Europe it's pretty easy to get P. reduncus, but P.pulcher is hardly to be seen ...   :?


Most of the online dealers I've looked at in the US have them right now, the  :wall: is becuase I could have bought one in person from botar when I bought the pulcher...  At the time I thought the reduncas was solid black, not black with gold "zebra" style stripes..

I could still buy one, but then I'd have to take 3 hours of out of my work week and sit around for the shipment, I don't have that time to spare really right now...plus if i'll probably put in a large order if I do that..  ;P


----------



## aranchedude (Jul 1, 2005)

*help*

i t was just day before that  i saw a spider in my school being exited it lead me to a really dark stony place and there were a lot of hairy spider small ones i was lucky to se a regalis on tree. today i decided to catch a spider since it is monsoon here in india it was raining there werent any spiders around while getting out i spotted a spider brown coloured and noticably hairy if seen closely i got it home its mm les than an inch i gave it a mediocere house and gave it and ant to eat for lets say 4 hrs it was very active moving around a while ago but its become still and does not move at all but it does shake a little. first i wanna no if hes a t or not and why is it not moving.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe this is a decent way to offer a suggestion guide...
something pretty docile...avicularia
a bit more pep and could be more defensive...psalmopoeus
I have no experience with poecilotheria, so I can't comment.
Whatever you want, YOU have to feel comfortable with it, not everyone else.


----------



## Tarantulasse (Jul 1, 2005)

The versicolor it what made me like taratulas....and then start buying them all obsessivly.....

I would suggest the versi.....they are so damned cute.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 1, 2005)

aranchedude said:
			
		

> i t was just day before that  i saw a spider in my school being exited it lead me to a really dark stony place and there were a lot of hairy spider small ones i was lucky to se a regalis on tree. today i decided to catch a spider since it is monsoon here in india it was raining there werent any spiders around while getting out i spotted a spider brown coloured and noticably hairy if seen closely i got it home its mm les than an inch i gave it a mediocere house and gave it and ant to eat for lets say 4 hrs it was very active moving around a while ago but its become still and does not move at all but it does shake a little. first i wanna no if hes a t or not and why is it not moving.


Thats really cool' I wish I could find poecilotheria in my back yard


----------



## bagheera (Jul 1, 2005)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> Thats really cool' I wish I could find poecilotheria in my back yard



It might be arranged !


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 2, 2005)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Heteroscodra are among my favorite arboreals and are pretty affordable as well. Mine are very webby but usually visable to some degree but I've heard some folks say they don't see theirs much. Stromatopelma calceatum is another excellent looking arboreal. Very exciting to keep and observe. Both are tough as nails and not too difficult to care for. I wouldn't be able to recommend just one Poecilotheria sp. but my favorites (in the more affordable range) are ornata and rufilata. If you want to go nuts, get P. subfusca. Nothing else like 'em.
> 
> Good luck choosing.
> 
> Atrax


im with you mate heteroscodra is my favourite spider hands down i have a 4inch fem and a mature male my female is always out after about 9pm and was doing laps of the tank last night, and my male is always out and about any time im gonna breed em once hes made a sperm web. i plan on getting another female maculata soon. and stromo's are great aswell i only have one (soon to change), such fiesty t's but i love all african arboreals the great everyone should have a h.mac     and as for pokies i like p.fasciata my one is lush there very underated pokies in my opinion rufies are nice aswell


----------



## cryptly (Jul 2, 2005)

My A. purpurea is the most active arboreal in the house.  She has filled the bottom half of her enclosure with webbing, and is always adding more.  For the most part she's out in the open, either just sitting, webbing or doing marathon grooming sessions.  Crickets don't last too long in her enclosure. She's pretty calm too, just sits when I have to go into her enclosure to fill the water dish or remove cricket parts.   

I plan on getting a H. maculata and S. calceatum at some point in the future.  Can't decide which one will be first since I like what I've read about both of them.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 2, 2005)

cryptly said:
			
		

> My A. purpurea is the most active arboreal in the house.  She has filled the bottom half of her enclosure with webbing, and is always adding more.  For the most part she's out in the open, either just sitting, webbing or doing marathon grooming sessions.  Crickets don't last too long in her enclosure. She's pretty calm too, just sits when I have to go into her enclosure to fill the water dish or remove cricket parts.
> 
> I plan on getting a H. maculata and S. calceatum at some point in the future.  Can't decide which one will be first since I like what I've read about both of them.


get the maculata first there slightly less aggressive only slightly but males are nasty well mines doesn't even bother with threat postures just stikes


----------



## cryptly (Jul 2, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> get the maculata first there slightly less aggressive only slightly but males are nasty well mines doesn't even bother with threat postures just stikes


At what size does the color difference between males and females start showing?  Or does it not show until maturity?  My local pet store has a small one (2.5" to 3"), and I'm tempted to bring the poor, extremely stressed T home with me, but they want too much for it.  If it's female, I wouldn't mind paying the extra, but I would mind if it's male.


----------



## stonemantis (Jul 2, 2005)

Bjorn said:
			
		

> I thinking about purchasing an aboreal T. What seems to be the most active species? Most interesting behaviour?


How active the T is all depends on the conditions it is being kept but, based on my personal observations I would pick:

Any Avicularia species - Active, fast, docile, skittish.
Any Psalmopoeus - Active, fast, semi-aggressive, skittish.


----------



## harrymaculata (Jul 2, 2005)

cryptly said:
			
		

> At what size does the color difference between males and females start showing?  Or does it not show until maturity?  My local pet store has a small one (2.5" to 3"), and I'm tempted to bring the poor, extremely stressed T home with me, but they want too much for it.  If it's female, I wouldn't mind paying the extra, but I would mind if it's male.


i think they show there colour at maturity mine female is 4inches and my male is 5 but my female still has a lot of growing to do. the males look similar to juvie fems untill there last moult, but i would never sex a t based on sexual diamophism i thought my male was female due to this then it moulted into this big furry feather legged thing. get it you won't be disapointed just be carefull when rehousing there fast and it has to be seen to be belived


----------



## cryptly (Jul 2, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> i think they show there colour at maturity mine female is 4inches and my male is 5 but my female still has a lot of growing to do. the males look similar to juvie fems untill there last moult, but i would never sex a t based on sexual diamophism i thought my male was female due to this then it moulted into this big furry feather legged thing. get it you won't be disapointed just be carefull when rehousing there fast and it has to be seen to be belived


I kinda figured it would be something that didn't show up to maturity, but I wanted to make sure.     I'll take another look at the little guy today, and if groceries don't end up being too much maybe I'll bring it home.


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Jul 3, 2005)

I love the Psalmopoeus species, all that are in the pet trade (I have at least one of each - 5 irmnia currently).  I must say that my P. pulchra is probably the most active, or most visible.  She is out at least once every day, and is very beautiful, in a somewhat subtle way.  All of them are fantastic eaters, and come out as soon as I start tossing crickets in.  Even my little slings feed just wonderfully.  While they do all hide most of the time, all I have to do is toss a cricket in to see any one of them.  I just have to make sure that there are no uneaten crickets left in the cages, otherwise they will just stay in their hides and wait for the crickets to come to them.  I used to never see my male P. irminia (prior to maturation) as he would just sit and wait for food to come to him.  Cutting back on the food offered solved that problem.  Don't take me wrong, I don't underfeed or starve any of my spiders, they all are nice and plump.  But by only offering food once or twice a week, and only offering 3 or 4 crickets at a time they are much more active, and probably healthy.  None of them have been really what I would call aggressive.  The only one to show me a threat display is my adult male P. irminia who would display or strike, and that was ONLY when I would pull his bark out, and force him from his hiding place and cup him for transporting to a new cage, or cleaning of his cage.

But my OBT and my P. regalis are also very wonderful arboreals, who are visible at least a couple of times a week.


----------



## pedipalps (Mar 19, 2007)

I like Avic. versicolor for arboreals


----------



## phil jones (Mar 19, 2007)

if you got to have one i go for A / AVICULARIA as i like to play it safe ( and when was the last time a sock jumped out and bit any one lol ) and any one know a ( t  ) that will get the shoping in  :razz:    **** phil


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

My A. avic does nothing unusual, lol...its my first, tho, and I love her


----------



## Pennywise (Mar 28, 2007)

Almost any Psalmo would be a favorite, how about P. Pulchra?


----------



## 7mary3 (Oct 28, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> only because they are a little more venomous yes, not to kill a human lol dont laugh of me, but I dont suggest to start with one of these, with it come's the rehousing and maintenance , a noob dont know how a spider react and I think its better start with something that wont be teleporting in front of him, the animal or the man could get injured , anyway.... its not my T, not my money ,not my finger's,  soo do what you want then, that was just my advice, I almost bought a P regalis as first spider and im happy to dont have it as first spider, they are very nervous ...
> 
> as I said do what you want , my advice did'nt been take seriously
> 
> second point they are no good display spider, I guess you want a display spider as first T ... I ordered a regalis as first spider, after I came in a very good forum, and asked if it was a good idea, 69 replys told me to dont get it home, and today, I totally agree at 100% with 'em all







My first T was a P. Regalis. I did my research and gave 'er a healthy amount of respect, and I've had no problems with her at all. Yeah, she fast, but nothin to worry about. The key is to respect them, but not fear them. If you do your research first, then there's no real issue with a Pokie first. In all honesty it helped to really get me into the hobby by having such a challenging T to start with.


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol, this thread went kinda off the point and into a debate.
I think that anyone who takes the time to ask what they should start with, deserves an honest answer, which in this case would be Avic Avic, or others from the genus.


----------



## Stewjoe (Jan 9, 2011)

We appreciate your input and welcome to the board but FYI the last post was 3 1/2 years ago.


----------

